

OpenVBX Amazon EC2 AMI - dmor
http://blog.isidorey.com/2010/07/openvbx-amazon-ec2-ami.html

======
siong1987
this is a paid instance without any info on the price.

~~~
dmor
it is a couple of cents, all proceeds go to charity

